# Black Garlic



## daveb (Aug 2, 2015)

I've read enough about it, want to try it.

Amazon offers these: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=black+garlic

Any suggestions from among them or other sources? Don't think I'm going to roll my own.

Can I vac seal and freeze it or should I look at the smaller packages?


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 2, 2015)

Well it's already aged so I've never had a shelf life problem. It just gets uh more aged.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 2, 2015)

you can freeze it


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 2, 2015)

The older the danker. Luh dat BG


----------



## chinacats (Aug 2, 2015)

Or you could just drop by Whole Foods?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 2, 2015)

I think there is still some in my fridge that's almost 2 years old.
And it's still good.


----------



## daveb (Aug 2, 2015)

Knerd, It's right next to the cheese? 

I'm ordering. Preferred brand?


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 3, 2015)

I got some to try from http://www.myspicesage.com

You can order a single head to try it out and restock your spice cabinet while you're at it.

I've tried it now and it's good, but I'd rather have roasted garlic with a good balsamic vinegar.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 3, 2015)

just repurpose an old rice cooker and make your own in bulk (fair warning... your house will smell)


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 3, 2015)

daveb said:


> Knerd, It's right next to the cheese?



Ha! Cheese doesn't last a week in my house. My wife & kids are cheeseitarians.

I know there's an old thread around here about black garlic. 
It is a beeeaattcchh to clean. Save the peels and buzz them up with some evoo or a neutral and or blended oil. Drain and strain for a nice BG oil.
We used to puree up the cloves with some oil to make a nice paste. It's really great mixed with some gochuchang and kecap manis. UMMMMMM on chix wings........or Korean short ribz.......... or crispy belly.........ummmm


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 3, 2015)

Dave, Yes you can vac bag and hold BG for a while. I just eat it like candy, not kidding. Its so sticky, sweet and smokey with a light hint of garlic. The BG sold on Amazon is quite good.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QNWDC3Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 3, 2015)

JBroida said:


> just repurpose an old rice cooker and make your own in bulk (fair warning... your house will smell)



A dehydrator with an adjustable temp setting works too. Takes about 40 days. 

Black garlic aioli is possibly the greatest condiment known to man.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 4, 2015)

Black garlic is readily available in supermarkets in the UK - usually sold as heads in sealed bags. I like it: it is soft and has an unusual flavour. Goes well with a buttery soft omelette or with roast chicken!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 4, 2015)

rice cooker is faster and better... dehydrator reduces moisture too much, sous vide has too much moisture. Rice cooker is just right.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 4, 2015)

JBroida said:


> rice cooker is faster and better... dehydrator reduces moisture too much, sous vide has too much moisture. Rice cooker is just right.



I'll have to try the rice cooker. Forgot to mention that I vacuum seal the garlic raw, beforehand, when doing the dehydrator method. Comes out perfect. But if the rice cooker is faster...


----------



## spoiledbroth (Aug 4, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> A dehydrator with an adjustable temp setting works too. Takes about 40 days.
> 
> Black garlic aioli is possibly the greatest condiment known to man.


offtopic culinary fact: if you add eggs to your aioli (ie. using mayonnaise as a base) it's not an aioli (the emulsifier in aioli is the ail, the garlic). Same thing with mayonnaise and mustard (commonly added to aid emulsification) - mayo with mustard is closer to a remoulade than it is a mayo.

Which makes me wonder if black garlic has the same hydrocolloid properties as regular garlic. Or if elephant garlic is better or worse at forming a stable emulsion than regular garlic or black garlic... Somebody call Herve This


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 4, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> offtopic culinary fact: if you add eggs to your aioli (ie. using mayonnaise as a base) it's not an aioli (the emulsifier in aioli is the ail, the garlic). Same thing with mayonnaise and mustard (commonly added to aid emulsification) - mayo with mustard is closer to a remoulade than it is a mayo.
> 
> Which makes me wonder if black garlic has the same hydrocolloid properties as regular garlic. Or if elephant garlic is better or worse at forming a stable emulsion than regular garlic or black garlic... Somebody call Herve This



Yeah, I've gotten lazy and just taken to calling mayo with garlic aioli. Most Americans aren't even aware of the eggless version(unfortunately). 

It's my understanding that lecithin is the primary substance in garlic that aids in emulsification (egg whites are also high in lecithin). Never noticed a marked difference between different types/treatments of garlic. Albeit I've never used said varieties to make true aoili either.


----------



## Jordanp (Aug 4, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> I'll have to try the rice cooker. Forgot to mention that I vacuum seal the garlic raw, beforehand, when doing the dehydrator method. Comes out perfect. But if the rice cooker is faster...



Compared to the 40 days it takes in the dehydrator in the rice cooker it takes like two weeks so more than twice as fast plus a better product as Jon said.


----------

